# Who has an Easter egg this year?



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2015)

(With only a day to go until Maundy Thursday, I'm surprised this thread hasn't been posted yet.)

I have had two so far; a £1 Cadburys Caramel one from my local Morrisons, and a £6 (reduced to £3) Kit-Kat Collection one from Tesco. Because I had to put in a second Tesco order this week due to several forgotten items, and needed to make the total up to at least £25 to avoid a £4 surcharge, I've treated myself to an £8 After 8 egg. 

Cue Alan posting his Easter egg poem — he hasn't had an excuse yet this year, this may be his only chance.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the cue Robert! 

Oh! How I’d love an Easter egg!
I’m trying to be good,
It would help if I was living
In an egg-free neighbourhood!

I see them stacked up in the shops
Row on row on row –
So tempting and alluring,
I could eat them in one go!

Why don’t they think of folks like me
And make them out of meat?
An egg made out of beef or spam
Would not be such a treat…

Or if they got some garden dirt
And made them out of mud,
That wouldn’t be appealing
For it wouldn’t taste as good!

Why can’t they use a slab of lard
And carve one out of fat?
Then it would be disgusting
And I wouldn’t fancy that!

A friend suggested, maybe
If they made one out of wood –
It’s low G.I. and fibre-rich,
And might do me some good!

No, an egg made out of chocolate
Is the only way to go,
So I’ll eat my egg in secret
And no-one will ever know.

I think we need to treat ourselves,
Not live in constant fear –
Just have some fun like everyone,
It’s only once a year! 

No eggs yet for me this year, not even a small one, but I will be popping into Sainsbury's tomorrow on my way back from the hospital, so will look and see what bargains they have


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't really do Easter eggs, but I do have some hotel chocolate truffles to savour, and a rather nice bottle of red, and croissants and cream cheese for breakfast I think, yum . Four days off work seems like bliss, and given the apocalyptic rain trash TV and crochet might be the order of the day


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2015)

I had a cadburys creme egg quite early on in the season. Just after they announced theyd changed the chocolate from Dairy Milk to something unspecified ( and cheaper) Pure disinterested research purposes, of course. haven't been tempted to have another one, They're just not the same!
I raided Lidl and stocked up with cheap Easter bunnies, mini eggs, etc for my (adult) children who are home this weekend, my husband thinks I'm mad still to be buying them stuff like that at their age!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, just ignore him, Robin!  You sound like my mum - she still does stockings for everyone that's back in Swansea at Xmas, whatever age. She gets a lot of fun out of it, as do the recipients.

There's limited choice here, but I will definitely be picking up an egg when I go shopping this morning...hubby thinks I'm mad, but then he isn't diabetic now, is he...


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Oh, just ignore him, Robin!  You sound like my mum - she still does stockings for everyone that's back in Swansea at Xmas, whatever age. She gets a lot of fun out of it, as do the recipients.
> 
> There's limited choice here, but I will definitely be picking up an egg when I go shopping this morning...hubby thinks I'm mad, but then he isn't diabetic now, is he...


have to confess, I still do them stockings at Christmas as well. I didn't get myself any eggs, but having brought my children up to mind their manners...they're duty bound to offer theirs round!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

I wonder how many poor souls will get the dreaded Thornton's 'diabetic' eggs? 

How does a chocolate chicken lay a diabetic egg?
It’s something I have pondered for some time,
They must be enormous chickens, and decidedly bow-legged,
It’s not normal, and must be a poultry crime!

Does chocolate have a pancreas? For I saw once in the shops
A section for the diabetic kind…
Are they made that way on purpose? Then if so, please call the cops!
That’s as bad as making a Venetian blind!

Are diabetic Belgians especially employed
To make the staples of that nation’s fare?
Do they work in chocolate sweatshops the authorities avoid?
Does the chocolate-eating public really care?

Let us shout a cry of ‘freedom!’ for I think the time has come
For those labelled ‘diabetic’ to break free!
We’re no different from the masses, and far healthier than some,
And no more chocolate chickens should we see!


----------



## Redkite (Apr 1, 2015)

My son and I have both got a Cadburys Easter egg (Wispa for him) and a little Lindt bunny


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2015)

Not yet. When I unexpectedly called in at my parents last week, I gave Mum a bunch of daffodils, belated for Mothering Sunday, as she & Dad were visiting our Arab family in Jordan, so I'd sent a card for Dad to give her on the day.

She apologised for not giving me an Easter Egg, so I explained I'm planning to buy an Aldi chocolate rabbit as best value good chocolate easily available. Then, I'll buy reduced price egg after Easter.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2015)

Robin said:


> have to confess, I still do them stockings at Christmas as well. I didn't get myself any eggs, but having brought my children up to mind their manners...they're duty bound to offer theirs round!



Good for you!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2015)

Just bought a couple of small Lindt eggs. When I was a kid I couldn't have imagined paying 15/- for a little egg  I saved 10/- by getting two for £1


----------



## Monica (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought the girls an Egg each, because I would be in biiiiig trouble if I didn't.

For myself I'd rather buy 3 bars of chocolate for the same price as 1 egg.

I don't care much for the crème egg, so I'm not bothered that they changed the recipe. I have heard though that Cadbury's chocolate doesn't taste the same anymore either.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2015)

Had to get in on this thread!
I've got a small Lindt egg with 3 mini eggs in box from hubby  Can't wait!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 1, 2015)

Mine's a Peppa Pig with a mini frisbee as a surprise (limited selection, as I said). I'd rather have yours, Lindarose!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not a meanie.....except with my chocolate!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not a meanie.....except with my chocolate!  
But Peppa Pig sounds good You can play frisbee to cancel out any damage!


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2015)

Not sure what happened there Managed to do it twice in my excitement!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 1, 2015)

The Godson just brought me 3 Reece's stick bars, my absolute favourite!  I'm currently experimenting with a recipe I have for homemade peanut butter cups using dark Choc and whole peanut butter, instead of sweetened nut butter and milk Choc.  They look lovely just need to wait for them to set...


----------



## AJLang (Apr 1, 2015)

We weren't going to bother with any Easter treats but my 70 year old friend gave me a Lindt Easter bunny today which really made me smile


----------



## Annette (Apr 2, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> The Godson just brought me 3 Reece's stick bars, my absolute favourite!  I'm currently experimenting with a recipe I have for homemade peanut butter cups using dark Choc and whole peanut butter, instead of sweetened nut butter and milk Choc.  They look lovely just need to wait for them to set...



Ooh, you'll have to let us know how they turned out - my sister loves Reese's stuff.


----------



## Bessiemay (Apr 2, 2015)

I've already been given a smarties one, a chocolate chicken and big bags of buttons for my grandson.  Tomorrow we are making choc cornflake cakes with mini eggs. He's only 2 and I'm sure there is more to come. Probably last till June if there's room in the fridge.


----------



## Bessiemay (Apr 2, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> The Godson just brought me 3 Reece's stick bars, my absolute favourite!  I'm currently experimenting with a recipe I have for homemade peanut butter cups using dark Choc and whole peanut butter, instead of sweetened nut butter and milk Choc.  They look lovely just need to wait for them to set...


Mmmm my friend makes me those as a treat. She also does cherries covered in marzipan and dark chocolate. Beats chocolate eggs.


----------



## newbs (Apr 2, 2015)

OH bought me a little bag of Ferrero Roche eggs, I love the dark ones.  One of those little eggs is all it takes to please me so I have one each evening with my cuppa, mmmm.  

I've bought the girls a bag of eggs to hide in our holiday cottage garden so a bit of fun for them, but they are going to choose a present on holiday instead of having an egg this year.  They've already been given 3 each anyway.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 2, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Not sure what happened there Managed to do it twice in my excitement!



Too much sugar! Wanna play frisbee?


----------



## Caroline (Apr 2, 2015)

I have treated myself to some Cadburys cream eggs, but as far as I know that is all the Easter Eggs I'll get. Big boy has a big Easter  and little boy has 3 small eggs. Hubby has a dairy intolerance but didn't want a dairy free egg so I got him a couple of books instead


----------



## Flower (Apr 2, 2015)

I've got two Lindt bunnies from the last few Easters living with me as I feel too cruel bashing them in to eat them, this Easter I've got a bag of Malteser Mini bunnies instead as I don't have a problem biting their ears off and eating them


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

Flower said:


> I've got two Lindt bunnies from the last few Easters living with me as I feel too cruel bashing them in to eat them, this Easter I've got a bag of Malteser Mini bunnies instead as I don't have a problem biting their ears off and eating them


----------



## Robin (Apr 2, 2015)

brilliant!


----------



## Flower (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Northerner! Did you have to?  

I'm rapidly turning into a shelter for the protection of chocolate bunnies


----------



## bill hopkinson (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't have the urge for easter eggs these days.

It is not super willpower resisting the sugar and fat, though it might a finger up to commercialism. I will have a drink of Southern Comfort on Sunday instead.


----------

